# Here are some of the problems I found with RVing



## DougP (Jul 10, 2011)

I first began RVing full time, a few yrs ago. Then I went to half time (all summer in the RV in MI) and now just being the long weekender type of RVer in FL. This was because, my 23 ft Class C RV was just not big enough, to live for long periods of time.

To get an RV, large enough to live in full time. You really need slides on both sides and at least 25 feet of length. This means a big travel trailer (TT), or a 5er (5th wheel) or a large fairly expensive motorhome (MH). 

Some disadvantages of MHs are, only 2 gas chassis makers (GM and Ford), having to buy an expensive & complex piece of equipment from a RV Dealer. We all know about Diesel Pushers. While they are very nice, but they are very expensive, to buy and repair, etc. 

The major problem with MHs are high costs, like deprecation, fuel, maintance & repair, interest expense, insurance costs and licence tags. Repair and maintenance on MHs, is often very expensive, often much more than repairs on a regular car or light truck. There are also a limited number of repair facilities, that can handle a large RV and this is one reason, maintance & repair is more expensive.

Another MH problem, is the need for a toad, because most people really need a toad (a convenient car to buy groceries & to see things), otherwise you have to un-hook the MH and then reset-up your MH, every couple of days, to buy food and go see things. 

I found it difficult to full time, without a toad. So, you really need a special little car, that will work as a toad, to be happy with fulltiming, in a MH.

Plus the initial cost of a toad, because most cars will not work as a toad (i.e. they don't have a drive-train, capable of being towed behind a MH). This is another major expense and it means, more deprecation, 2 insurance policies, still more maintance & repair, etc.

The toad towing apparatus, is also an expensive and complex system, with yet another set of problems. 

You generally can't stay in the MH, when it is getting major service or repair. When this happens to a full time RVer, you have to stay in a hotel. 

Also, currently, there is a very limited resale market, for used RVs in general and MHs in particular. There are a lot of used RVs for sale, in FL, which is always been the case. But they are just not moving, I drive by and there is nothing happening. Other than salespeople just looking at one another and/or gabbing and having a smoke. No customers coming in or calling, just plain nothing happing.

I have also noticed, dealers in my area of FL, have few new RVs, on their lots and do little advertising, compared to the past. Before high fuel prices and the economy headed south, back in 2007.

When they do advertise, the ads have used RVs in them, as opposed to in the past, when mosty new RVs, where in the ads. Once you buy a MH, you are stuck, if things don't workout as planned. In most cases, the buyer will take a substantial loss, if they have to sell, anytime soon after the purchase. 

Many folks can't afford the loss and the RV gets repossessed. That is one reason, it is still hard to get a real good deal, on a used RV in today's market. An owner owes more on it, than the RV is worth. So the owner can't sell it in the open market. 

When an RV is repossessed, it ends up on a dealers lot. I am surprised that dealers, have been able to maintain the price levels, of the NADA Guide. Sense there is so little demand. I guess the reduction in RV models and less total production, by RV makers has done the job.

Some TTs and 5ers, with slides, give a decent amount of living space. Getting around some of these problems, that HMs have. But most of them weigh so much, you need a specialized 3/4 or 1 ton TV (tow vehicle, a pick-up truck), to pull them. Here again, there are only 3 makers of 3/4 & 1 ton trucks, the Big 3. Meaning less
competition in price and a limited selection. 

Most 3/4 & 1 ton pick-up also come w/4 wheel drive. This is a costly, complex, high maintenance and MPG reducing option. That has no real value to RVers, who generally do not go where it snows. Those trucks often come with other questionable options, more designed to make profit, than do anything for the buyer. The MPG of gas 3/4 & 1 ton pick-ups, is not good. Like 7-8 MPG hwy and 4-5 MPG city, when towing a TT. That is a lot of cost, in fuel to go places and see things. Which is why your out RVing in the first place.

These are some of the reasons, 3/4 & 1 ton trucks cost so much. A diesel truck used to be a great way to pull an RV. They had long life, got a little better MPG and had good resale. However, new emission requirements, changed all that. Adding even more to the cost, and undoubtedly reducing their reliability. They will also be
more expensive to maintain and repair. I would not buy a new diesel truck at this point. 

A diesel truck, is what I had wanted at one point. But with fuel costs, I am gald I did not buy one. 

It is really a shame what has happened to the RV Industry, RVers and the Auto Industry. I see RVing continuing to shrink, until fuel prices come back down, if that happens anytime soon. Because many RV makers, have consolidated, or gone out of business. There will be a less competition in the RV marketplace, preventing price and selection from improving for the RVer and the consumer.

Just my expericence and thinking on all this. I really hope it does not go this way. Besides lower fuel prices, I think more makers of gas RV chassis and 3/4 & 1 ton TVs, would help, with price and selection. Maybe Toyota and Nissan get in to the market, l think that would improve things, for RVers and consumers.

Doug, Dog Little Buddy all in FL


----------



## Triple E (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Wow Doug you make many good points.  Hopefully in 2012 we will have someone who cares about us people and try to get us back on the right track.  Our freedoms are quickly disappearing.   :dead:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

IMO ,, as an rver and spend alot on camping resorts ,, i can only say this ,, most full timers will find away and go no matter what ,, i may be wrong ,, but i have no prob spending 100 bucks a night at a nice rv resort ,, or do i worry about the fuel cost ,, as most if they want to go ,, they will go ,, as far as maint ,, yea DP's are very expensive to keep up ,, but there are alot of that maint u can do ur self ,, and save ,, but alot of customers i have are staying put a lot longer in one place ,, and in very high end parks ,, as for the toad ,, why not find u something used ,, that is good condition ,, and that can be toad 4 down ,, many older vehicles can do this ,, i toad a 80 cj-5  jeep ,, sometimes ,, most of the time ,, the wife will just follow me in her car and such ,, we did this the last 3 yrs when we went to MB ,, and MH fuel cost was $470.00 ,, car was another $200 ,, and campground fees at one spot was over $1,200 ,, plus the other ones we stayed at when we left our base camp ,, all in all we spent over $2,000 in cg fees ,, in the many spots we went to ,, but i guess what i am saying is ,, rver's will go no matter what the cost ,, i know i will    :approve:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 11, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

If I really considered the costs, I'd probably burn the thing and try to collect the insurance.  Not really looking forward to the fuel price for the trip back to Florida, but the damned thing just won't coast that far. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## big bilko (Jul 11, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

G,Day Doug ,I beg the question Is there any upside ,Why do you do it if you see everything as a negative. Your glass is obviously half empty.Look for the advantages and you will find that they will outweigh the disadvantages by a long way.Take time out to smell the daisies. CHEER UP. Regards  BIG BILKO   :laugh:    :bleh:    :blush:  :clown:  :kiss:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

I agree, I would rather go camping than sit and moan how much it cost. We all agree that ownership of a RV isn't cheap, but we do it because we love it. The only problem I have is the wife has volunteer to baby sit the GKs during the week and that create bad camping time. I have mention that the GKs need to be in summer school when they are out of school so we can get out more. Well the daughter is doing just that when an opening comes available, I am hoping to be back on the road again.


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 12, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Well, we didn't start Rving until about 4 years ago.
Yep, just about the time fuel prices started to go haywire.

We have made several trips (long and short) and love every minute of it, even when we are on the side of the road and I am under it making repairs on the fly.  Never need a tow, yet.  Fuel filters, water pump, alteranator, belts - all on the road.

Home maintanance for tune-ups, oil changes, brakes, bell-crank fix, leak fixes, water heater replacement.  Even rebuilt the roof last year.  We now live full-time in our 32 footer.  Easier than a house and we can drive it if we want to go somewhere - always home!

We currently have a 454 gas engine.  We are looking to upgrade to a larger diesel pusher with a slide.

As far as fuel costs:
Diesel cost more than gasoline, but the per-mile fuel cost is less with the diesel.
6 mpg with our gas compared to 10 with a diesel saves a lot of money.

Gasoline @ $3.49/gallon at 6 mpg = 58 cents per mile.
Diesel Fuel @ $3.79/gallon at 10 mpg = 38 cents per mile.

Diesel parts cost more, but scheduled oil changes are at 3 times the interval of gasoline engines.

As stated in above posts, RVer's will RV anyway.

The "glut" of new and used RV's on the market are good for people like me wanting to upgrade.  I can buy more for less.  Looking at one right now that is almost a 1/3 of NADA valuation.

Keep on RVing!

Mike


----------



## DougP (Jul 17, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing



> big bilko - 7/11/2011  3:56 AM
> 
> G,Day Doug ,I beg the question Is there any upside ,Why do you do it if you see everything as a negative. Your glass is obviously half empty.Look for the advantages and you will find that they will outweigh the disadvantages by a long way.Take time out to smell the daisies. CHEER UP. Regards  BIG BILKO   :laugh:    :bleh:    :blush:  :clown:  :kiss:



The electric when cooling, an apt on the top floor, during summer, in FL, can be as high as lot rent. That's one
reason. So, when RVing, I beat the heat and most of the cost. After the higher fuel costs, starting in 2007.
I figured my RV was worth very little, so not selling it did not have any downside. In milder months in FL, 
you can drive to and even on the beach. No cost at all and it's very pleasent at the beach. Nice brezze, dog
can run around, etc. You just need a way to keep food cold, and you can have a decent weekend.

My RV is more of a bed on wheels, with a built-in cooler. But I have gotten a lot of use out of this way. I just 
wish it would stop breaking down on me. Right now I use it as my regular transportation. I plan to buy a new
auto, I really want a truck. But have no real need, if I'm not pulling anything. A truck burns a lot more fuel than a 4-cly car. My RV has let me put off the decision. That way maybe I can find an excuse to get a truck.
It also allows me to shop, without being in a hurry. I can wait to see if cars or trucks go on sale at yr end, 
like they used to. So there ya have it, some of my reasons.


----------



## DougP (Jul 17, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing



> cougarkid - 7/12/2011  6:33 PM
> 
> Well, we didn't start Rving until about 4 years ago.
> Yep, just about the time fuel prices started to go haywire.
> ...



I would think at 1/3 of NADA is a very good buy. So, good in fact, that I have never heard of such a buy before. After reading many RV forums over the yrs, what I have found, is that few people drive enough 
miles, to over come the intial cost of diesel. But with the 1/3 figure, that might be a different story.


----------



## try2findus (Jul 18, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

As long as we can afford it, we will continue to travel with hopes of full-timing in the future.  

Most everything in life is unsure, but one thing we are sure of, we LOVE RVing!


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 20, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Fuel for My 36ft MH damned expensive
Fuel for the boat that I tow behind the MH really really expensive

watching the sunrise over the water = Priceless
Places I have seen = priceless
Timed spent in RV with loved ones = priceless


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Jim I could not had said it any better. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

sounds like Jim runs a good fuel in that boat ,, kinda like the fuel i run in the racecar ,, $5.50 a gal ,,      unless he runs alky ,, and that runs about 12 to 15 a gal ,, ,, but since he did say "very,, very,, expensive " i kinda think he may be running nitro ,, and that is about ,, $200 a gallon ,, :O


----------



## try2findus (Jul 23, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Ouch!


----------



## finernfrogfur (Jul 24, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Hi Doug,

Thanks for the tip about NADA!!  I used it and found it to be within what the dealership had noted on the 5th wheel's window.    

I'm strongly considering full-time RVing using a 5th wheel with a loaded weight of 16,000 pounds.  The 5er will be brand new and the towing vehicle can be used.  I'd be interested to hear what you have to say about gas vs. diesel pick-ups.  What size and how many axles?  Guessing a 3/4 single axle...yes /no??  Once parked on the site tourist or shopping travel with the truck would be in the low to mid range mileage wise.  Any tips about cost, torque, etc?

My dilemma is that my PT Cruiser is the first brand new car I've ever owned and I treat her like the Queen she is.  So, nobody drives her except me.  Not willing to give her up and trying to figure out the best option for me.  Do I give in and let my co-pilot drive the PT while I drive the truck and 5er?  Should I get a "home base" piece of property leaving the PT there?  If only they made a toy hauler that could garage my PT .


----------



## Pillaz (Jul 25, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Rod,
  I am not that fancy or rich, Just run 89 octane in it. But the MPG on a boat is not in the same ball park (much worse) than  even the Class A MH . That and for some reason I wander all about thinking there are fish out there somewhere and then come home when the 45 gal tank is about empty. But again its all worth it to me... One of these days I will find a fish out there. :laugh: 
Chesapeake Bay this weekend!
wait, now that I think about it...which I try not to do......
6hr drive to the Bay with Class A and boat in tow $210.00 in Fuel each way!
Fuel for boat for the Three days that I am there $300.00
Taking the wife out to dinner because I did not catch anything $50 per night.
and yet I can't wait to go.... but I never claimed to be that smart  :laugh:


----------



## Coyotegroovy (Jul 25, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

The wife and I are not full timers. We have another 15-20yrs before that is even a thought! We too strugle with the cost of fuel and such. Another possibility for you to consider is to stay at places where you can walk or bike, providing health and weather are permitting.   We offten walk to the store for food and bike to places that are fairly close by for sight seeing. I understand the flustration and share some of your points, but as long as I have a rv, WE WILL CAMP!!! Take it all in stride and enjoy your time on the road! Hey, Walmart had free parking for RV's   :laugh:


----------



## akjimny (Jul 25, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Jim - Don't even start thinking about it.  How many airplane tickets could I have bought for the price of my motorhome and the gas needed to drive it back and forth from Florida to Alaska.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 27, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing





> DougP - 7/10/2011  6:03 PM  To get an RV, large enough to live in full time. You really need slides on both sides and at least 25 feet of length. This means a big travel trailer (TT), or a 5er (5th wheel) or a large fairly expensive motorhome (MH).   Some disadvantages of MHs are, only 2 gas chassis makers (GM and Ford), having to buy an expensive & complex piece of equipment from a RV Dealer.



Really? You mean that we have been doing this all wrong for the past 12 years, with a gas rig that has no slides at all? Does that mean that we must toss out all of our pictures, souvenirs and great memories and just consider all of that time wasted? Somehow my experience has been just a little bit different from yours!   

Some of us just never seem to get it right and are so foolish that we even think that we have had a great life. Reading your post it seems that we have done everything wrong and so it must be impossible for us to have had so much fun and happiness. Some folks are just not intended to be RVers and you seem to be one of them!


----------



## cougarkid (Jul 28, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

BTW,

Full timing does not necessarliy mean traveling all the time.  You can full-time RV AND stay in one place.

My wife and I are currently living in our 32' RV full time.  We both have full-time jobs (40+ hrs/wk).
We are parked beside a rented warehouse / office where we are plugged in and hooked up (water, elec, sewer, internet).  Gives us storage space, washer/dryer, garage for cars and maintanance.  We are working on downsizing and getting to semi-retirement within 5 years.  We have been parked here for almost 2 years.

We will unplug and go off for the weekend to a campground or resort we bought in to.  Still planning longer trips.

Guess you could say we are Full-Timing at home.

Mike


----------



## keithb (Jul 29, 2011)

RE: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Doug
I have to say I agree with much of what you said in your post.  I started looking for a Class A in the fall of 2009.  In doing my research I have learned a lot along the way in 2 years. I grew up camping in a 20' Norris Kathy travel trailer. 

Class A's are expensive to own, operate, maintain, and rent campsites.  In a class A i wanted to be able fix a sandwich or to go to the bathroom just by driving off the road and stopping.  Fuel is a major concern when you're getting 6-8 mpg. The drivetrain comes at a steep cost whether its gas or diesel.  I see why many retirees host at campsites.

Toad: I hear what your saying. My 4Runner cannot be towed behind a vehicle. Its stated in the owner's manual. Bummer.  

I thought about a 5th wheel but this would involve buying a truck and trailer that would be as much a used Class A. 

In terms of RV's sales, there's a never ending supply of rv's here in Ca. It seems they are moving but I bet they find a new home in a new storage lot.

Over Thanksgiving, and Christmas I used a friend 14' Kenskill TT for 2 months. It was comfortable for my dog and me. My gas mileage went from 20-22 mpg to 12-14 mpg. I knew that would be the case.

I may be moving back to east coast next year. My parents still have the Norris and I may drop $2K-$3K to get it back on the road. I can tow it with the 4Runner.

So I guess I have full circle on the RV thing. Not inexpensive whatever mode travel you use.


----------



## Saltty (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

I'll just say that we have stopped worrying about the gas.....I'll travel as long as I can afford to. 
We just got back from a trip to Montana from Portland....Dropped $700 on fuel but had a wonderful time.
Ya we could have drove the car, stayed in a motel but I like the same bed every night.


----------



## BrentS (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Lots of interesting insight on this thread. I enjoy reading the wide range of opinions. I'm one of those guys that dwells on the expense of things and then I loose perspective on how important time with family and friends is. My children are going to be a Junior and Senior this fall. We have kicked around the idea of getting into rv'ing for a couple of years (weekend/summer vacation). It costs a lot $ but so does Disney World. I bit the bullet this spring and rented a 30' motorhome and took my family on a  2 week tour of northern CA. We are hooked! Now I just need to figure out what to buy. Any opinions on that?
I found a 1990 Southwind, 37', 16K miles, 454 Chevy Chasis with tow package under $14,000. Am I nuts to buy THAT used? I can pay cash and it gives us a lot of options (extra room for the kids friends to tag along). We like to offroad with our motorcycles and ranger and I think this MH would pull a trailer just fine. What do you all think?

Brent
First time buyer


----------



## H2H1 (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Well Brent, welcome to the RV world , as you see from my signature I have a 03 south wind and we love it. It is on a Chevy chassis with an 8.1 /Allison tranny. We just about to go over 24k on it. So I would have it checked over by a good mechanic of your choice and see if anything is wrong and all belts and hoses before I would lay down the cash. If all checks out OK have the owner to change all the fluids. Good luck


----------



## keithb (Aug 1, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Brent
"I found a 1990 Southwind, 37', 16K miles, 454 Chevy Chasis with tow package under $14,000. Am I nuts to buy THAT used? "

this coach is 21 YEARS OLD.  With only 14K miles its done a lot sitting.  Check out thorougly. Be sure to check codes on the tires and the batteries.  tires alone will cost $1500-$2000. My rule is to buy the newest I can afford, minimal mileage, and a great deal.  Good luck.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 3, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

We had 15 FUN FILLED years fulltime RVing.  We mostly were barely getting by, but we did get by and had a ball.  Where there is a will there is a way.  Unfortunately after many, many trips around the U.S., I (not my wife) burned out.  But it was a adventure of a lifrtime.  Good luck to all that can persevere through all the problems and have fun doing it.


----------



## try2findus (Aug 5, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

So good to have you back DL.  Like others, we have missed your posts.  You are so blessed to have enjoyed 15 years of fulltiming and I hope Randy and I can follow in your footsteps!  You have been an inspiration for so many and we thank you for that!

Don't be a stranger...you have so much to offer us newbies.  

PS the Meet & Greet would be a great place to meet many of your admirers~just saying!


----------



## thomasamski (Aug 5, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Owning an RV is a commitment. Some people are not meant to have a motor home. Perhaps you are one of them if you find so many problems.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 5, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Hey Jeanie and Randy, thanks for the kind words. I'm glad to have helped out.  Fulltiming is a way of life few can achieve, but the freedom of the road and the enjoyment of the unique life style are well worth it. Enjoy every minute of it as time flys when your having fun.


----------



## lovervliving (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Interesting thread...

My husband and I have been RVing since 2002.  We are now in our 2nd Class C Winnebago.  The first one had no slides and the only reason we bought this one (with 2 slides) is because we ended up getting an unbelievable deal at an RV show.  We've had this rig since 2006.  The extra space is nice but we still only get about 7 miles per gallon.  We have a toad (Saturn SUV) which was a "downsize" from our Dodge Durango and now it saves us about 2 miles/gallon when we're towing.  Wouldn't give up the toad...  

We've extended the length our trips each and every year since we bought the first rig.  We really can't agree more with the above statement about the value of seeing and experiencing the beauty around us.  It is priceless.  

Due to the rising cost of life at this point, we are in the process of trying to sell our home and almost everything we own because we have really come to value our time in our RV.  We've seen some fabulous places, met some incredible people, etc.  We even started workamping last year because we wanted to spend more time in some of our favorite places so that we could get to know the areas better.  So far, so good.  Charleston, SC was a wonderful experience and Branson, MO has been a wonderful experience.  We DO miss being on the road.  That is our preference, but the economy hasn't smiled its face upon us (or most people), so we've adjusted.  As my father used to say, "If the good Lord's willing, and the creek don't rise...", 

Yes, we are considering a larger rig.  Currently, leaning toward a 5th wheel.  Time will tell, but we can't imagine not seeing all that is out there to see.

Wish everyone a happy RVing experience!!!


----------



## brodavid (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

good luck on your choice


----------



## lovervliving (Aug 10, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Thanks, brodavid.  We're looking forward to it.


----------



## Pillaz (Aug 11, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

In my opinion $14k is a lot to pay for that coach. If it is good shape and you are handy $8k. I do like the south wind and the P30 chasis and 454 are a proven comodity. a Unit that has sat that long may have some issues, so check it out!  Let us know what you decide, I was in the same situation a couple of years ago and I bought a very simiar unit. Took the wife and Three kids plus a few fake kids to just about every lake (we Tow a boat) and historical site we could find. Then sold it for a couple thousand less than I paid for it six years later. Then we boaght another old Nemar 96' in good shape and have continue on...Definately was worth it.  Took the family (5) to Fort De Soto in FLA from New York for a week. Total cost just under $1600.00  Airfare alone would have been double that.


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 11, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Like I said before, we are just really getting started.  2 years living full-time parked in our 32' RV.

We are about to upgrade to a 42', 1-slide diesel pusher w/ 80,000 miles.
Picking it up this weekend (8/13/11). w/
NADA lists it out at between $39,900 and $59,900. 
We are getting it for $19,900.

Checked it out in person and climbed all over/under it.
Took it down the intestate and side streets.
Needs new rubber on roof - I can replace it for $1500.  Done a roof before.
Even if I have to replace all 6 tires, it is still the bargain of the year.

WE ARE STEALING IT :laugh:


Plus, double the MPG of our smaller gas-driven 454CI RV for only 10% to 15% more in fuel cost per gallon.


----------



## Triple E (Aug 11, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing





> cougarkid - 8/11/2011  12:49 PM  Like I said before, we are just really getting started.  2 years living full-time parked in our 32' RV.  We are about to upgrade to a 42', 1-slide diesel pusher w/ 80,000 miles. Picking it up this weekend (8/13/11). w/ NADA lists it out at between $39,900 and $59,900.  We are getting it for $19,900.  Checked it out in person and climbed all over/under it. Took it down the intestate and side streets. Needs new rubber on roof - I can replace it for $1500.  Done a roof before. Even if I have to replace all 6 tires, it is still the bargain of the year.  WE ARE STEALING IT :laugh:   Plus, double the MPG of our smaller gas-driven 454CI RV for only 10% to 15% more in fuel cost per gallon.



Did you have an engine and transmission oil analysis?


----------



## cougarkid (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

Will get complete check out when we get it home.  Friend with a Cummins shop.

The seller (salesman) and his buddy bought it a year ago to "paint, clean up and use as a mobile office".
They realized an RV is more than just a big car.  It has been sitting for the last year.

Engine is dusty (yes, dusty) with no visable signs of any leaks.  He had a new alternator put on last week, since the old one died after we test drove it.  (It wouldn't start when we got back)

It needs a little TLC.  Vacuum, shampoo, scrub, buff.


----------



## brodavid (Aug 12, 2011)

Re: Here are some of the problems I found with RVing

sounds like alot of fun, enjoy


----------

